# Quake Champions



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2016)

Quake. Is. Back.

The fast, skill-based arena-style competition that turned the original Quake games into multiplayer legends is making a triumphant return with Quake Champions. Running at an impressive 120hz with unlocked framerates, id Software’s new multiplayer shooter is getting ready to take PC gaming by storm once more. 

Quake Champions features a roster of unique characters, each with their own distinctive abilities, allowing you to fight the way you want. . Get your first look at Quake Champions and some of its heroes in the cinematic reveal trailer, debuted during the #BE3 2016 Showcase.

To stay up to date with all the latest information on Quake Champions, head to Quake.com.

​


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

Hope this is not cancer like the Doom multiplayer.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2016)

Age of Mobas is over, I guess the age of fast paced FPSes have begun (Overwatch, Battleborn, this, Unreal Tournament)

This is class based game like Overwatch, battleborn.. Sad I thought UT actually had competition :/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2016)

MOBA's have their own player base. Mostly players who play MOBAs don't care much about other games. Because of that MOBAs will continue to exist.

Fun fact: When Overwatch beta was released, the number of players online on every online game dropped by up to 18% except Dota 2 (source).


----------



## warfreak (Jun 16, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> MOBA's have their own player base. Mostly players who play MOBAs don't care much about other games. Because of that MOBAs will continue to exist.



Same goes for twitch based Arena FPSes. While the new UT is completely driven by the hardcore UT community, Bethesda are trying to entice the mainstream/casual gamers by trying to re-invent the genre. The Result: Doom. No doubt Doom's singleplayer is beyond awesome, multiplayer, however, is not quite tasteful seeming like an ugly lovechild of COD/BF and Quake. Trailer reminded me a lot more of Overwatch than Quake 3 Arena. We might be looking at an overwatch clone rather than the original Quake 3 Arena. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2016)

Doom's multiplayer was developed by Certain Affinity, not ID. Certain Affinity are known for developing Halo multiplayers. That is why Doom's multiplayer bears a similarity to Halo in many regards.

I hope that Quake Champions is as fast paced as the original Quake 3 though and they might do it that way as well. Quake Live still have many players and they might move to QC too.

There are speculations that Quake Champions might be free to play like Quake Live.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2016)

Quake Champions is a class based shooter like overwatch or teamfortress, it will be nothing like Quake 3 or UT


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Quake Champions is a class based shooter like overwatch or teamfortress, it will be nothing like Quake 3 or UT



WTF. Source?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2016)

yes, just see the comment section


----------



## 007 (Jul 26, 2016)

Character abilities -


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2016)

Ranger looks like he put on some weight. :laugh:

I hope the Doom marine returns as Phobos too. I think it will be good as Doom was recently released.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2016)

Lets wait and Watch. I am not much in MP gaming but still keeping track it never hurts.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like Quake Champions will be a PC exclusive.

Why Quake Champions Isn't Coming to PS4 and Xbox One - GameSpo



> Quake Champions is strictly a PC game, one that Bethesda intends to have running at 120Hz with an uncapped frame rate. It may still come to consoles at some point, but it doesn't seem likely that you'll see the game on the current PS4 and Xbox One. Bethesda marketing boss Pete Hines told GameSpot, "There is not a console that supports our vision for [Quake Champions]."
> 
> When asked about Bethesda bringing games like Fallout Shelter to console, Hines said that the Elder Scrolls publisher makes games for platforms that it thinks "is a good idea."
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

I am starting to hate Bethesda for their damned sales policy and prices.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2017)

Anarki spotlight.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2018)

PSA: Today is the last day to get this for free.
Save 34% on Quake Champions on Steam

Nvm, offer expired now.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2018)

Been playing this over the last week and it feels like authentic Quake deathmatch. Tense and fast-paced.

Edit: Detailed review will come later.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like free period been extended till June 25th. Get it if you can and keep it forever.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2018)

Gtot it, how is ping in india ? Any Singapore servers ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Gtot it, how is ping in india ? Any Singapore servers ?


Dude, there is Mumbai server with 23ms ping.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Played two matches...I like it.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2018)

Bots getting removed from matchmaking: 

Quake® Champions Official Website | Bots Removed from Matchmaking 26.07.2018

In August they plan to add bot matches to custom mode.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Bots getting removed from matchmaking:
> 
> Quake® Champions Official Website | Bots Removed from Matchmaking 26.07.2018
> 
> ...



If the datacenter is only set to Singapore - Mumbai...GG, good luck finding matches


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah, though you can play bots in custom matches. But no point.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2018)

*NEW CHAMPION: DEATH KNIGHT*

*Quake® Champions Official Website | August Patch Update 02.08.18*


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah, but I couldn't check because servers were down yesterday.

But this is getting ridiculous, they are making minions from previous games into champions. The Death Knight wasn't even a very strong enemy in Quake. They should bring more champions from Quake 3, Sarge, Hunter, Orbb, etc.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, but I couldn't check because servers were down yesterday.
> 
> But this is getting ridiculous, they are making minions from previous games into champions. The Death Knight wasn't even a very strong enemy in Quake. They should bring more champions from Quake 3, Sarge, Hunter, Orbb, etc.



Death Knight is kinda OP as of now.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2018)

All new heroes are generally OP, perhaps to promote it. They will nerf later.

BTW, servers are up?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2018)

Dope new music. From the same guy who made the original Doom soundtrack's metal mix.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 4, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> All new heroes are generally OP, perhaps to promote it. They will nerf later.
> 
> BTW, servers are up?



Made few players rage by using Galena's totem in instagib


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2018)

Abilities instagib too?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 4, 2018)

Maybe..


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2018)

Of all the multiplayer games I have played Quake Champions seems to have a chill community.

Maybe coz mostly the players are 20+ years old and just want to have a good time.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2018)

I have seen a couple of flamers. But mostly everyone is chill. Perhaps because they are all focused on getting kills rather than chatting.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2018)

Quake Champions Removing Lootboxes, adding Battlepass. 

No more grinding, or at least its been reduced by a lot.


----------

